# Help Choosing Tractor for Racing!!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everybody!

I desperately need your advice. My youngest son has been diagnosed with Hodgkins Lymphoma, and so we are raising money for the Lymphoma and Leukemia Society. I am entered in LawnTractor Drag Races tomorrow as a fundraiser for LLS. 

The way it works is that the father of one of his friends has a collection of 25 older lawn tractors which he has rebuilt and uses every year for lawn tractor Drag Races for charity. You donate to get a trractor to ride.........

Now, my question is what tractor do I choose? Are JD's fast off the line? Should I go for a Toro? an MTD? Just try to get the most horsepower? What is your best advice?

Thanks, guys.

Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wish I could help. I know my 12.5 in third gear will lift the front wheels off the ground and go pretty good, were as my 24 hp hydro just goes, but would probably bog down if you floored it of the get go.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

It turned out that the oldies were the goodies. Will post more with some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Exactly! Should have mentioned that my 12.5 is old and the hydro Is new this year!!


----------

